

Baby Cured of HIV for the First Time, Researchers Say - itsybaev
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887324539404578338300521959748.html?KEYWORDS=Baby+with+HIV+cured%3A+2-year-old+is+a+miracle

======
Lightning
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5315521>

